# Replace turbo or just wastegate actuator? Non-warranty..



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I thought that the wastegate was part of the exhaust manifold and that the entire assembly was a remove and replace operation. Also, it could be the pivot pins have corroded and I'm pretty sure they are not replaceable. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The whole thing is cast into the exhaust manifold, unfortunately. Not your typical turbo that bolts to a flange at the end of it.

Great for cost-effectiveness and drivability...until it has to be replaced.


----------



## Shmigelz (Sep 9, 2012)

Yea I believe it's the pivot pin. But why would GM sell just the waste gate if the entire thing needs to be replaced???? 

Not to mention a tsb..

But thanks so much for your help. I hope I can figure out how to remove the old and install the new


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The waste gate pins are a known weak point so I suspect your dealer tech is correct. I believe there is a TSB or an entry in Sandy Blogs about this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The wastegate actuator is external to the turbo. It sits on top and moves the metal arm that connects to the wastegate pin which controls the wastegate inside the turbo. The last two, wastegate and pin, are cast as a part of the whole turbo/exhaust manifold.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to clarify, I believe the $125 part is the waste gate actuator, not the waste gate itself. As detailed before, the exhaust manifold, turbo, waste gate, and pivot pins are a single assembly part number ($800). The next question is: does the exhaust manifold come with a gasket, or is that a separate part number?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not in front of me atm but the WGAA is threaded. The actual actuator(boost can) may be swap-able but the arm attached to the actual WG in the exhaust manifold may be the non serviceable part.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Am I missing something? If you are going to replace this yourself, why would you pay $800 for a new turbo when you can get one from gmpartsdirect for...


ENGINE / ENGINE / TRANSAXLE / TURBOCHARGER & COMPONENTS / Turbocharger   *  55565353 - Turbocharger
1.4 LITER TURBO *

*MSRP**Online Price**$668.97**$501.06* 


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Am I missing something? If you are going to replace this yourself, why would you pay $800 for a new turbo when you can get one from gmpartsdirect for...
> 
> 
> ENGINE / ENGINE / TRANSAXLE / TURBOCHARGER & COMPONENTS / Turbocharger  *  55565353 - Turbocharger
> ...


My impression was $800 dealer installed. $125 for them to replace the Actuator, but the OP was quoting Canadian prices.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, wondered if that was the case, but it wasn't 100% clear to me. Also, I seem to remember a thread where our northern friends have issues getting parts from gmpartsdirect to Canada. Extra taxes or fees involved?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

$1.00 us = $1.23 can


----------



## dishwab (Dec 2, 2015)

Hijacking this thread with similar comments.... I'm out of warranty by ONE MONTH :dry: and my car just started throwing the P0299 code. 

Looking at this diagram, it seems like one should just be able to replace part #5 - the wastegate, no?

I'm not sure I understand why you would have to replace the entire turbo assembly... UNLESS the part that wears is this bit inside the turbo itself 

Thoughts anyone? Would rather not have to purchase/replace this whole unit if at all possible


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dishwab said:


> Hijacking this thread with similar comments.... I'm out of warranty by ONE MONTH :dry: and my car just started throwing the P0299 code.
> 
> Looking at this diagram, it seems like one should just be able to replace part #5 - the wastegate, no?
> 
> ...


The PIN that wears out is part of the turbo assembly itself - where the rod from the wastegate actuator connects to.


----------



## dishwab (Dec 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The PIN that wears out is part of the turbo assembly itself - where the rod from the wastegate actuator connects to.


That's what I was afraid of. What a stupid design...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dishwab said:


> That's what I was afraid of. What a stupid design...


It's a fairly typical turbo design, but I've never heard of them wearing out before.


----------



## mdmhom13 (May 27, 2012)

Just wanted to add to this thread my experiences on recent events with my 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco. I currently just got my car back from the dealer after replacing the original turbo due to a hairline crack coming from the wastegate housing inside the turbo. Now the only reason I found this, was due to installing a catless exhaust system and getting a P0299 code. We looked up what this code was and started researching possible concerns. We found many articles as well as youtube videos on what to look for and sure enough there it was. So we re-assembled everything back to stock and took to dealer, where they installed new turbo under warranty. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jonrigs (Mar 29, 2017)

How log did it take to replace the turbo and wastegate?


----------

